# Desert Seed Mixes



## webskipper (Oct 17, 2010)

Found these Desert Seed Mixes:

Designed for year-round flowering: 
Desert Marigold, Owl's Clover, California Poppy, Arroyo Lupine, Desert Lupine, Dyssodia, Paperflower, White Zinnia, Penstemon, Blue Flax, Desert Bluebells, Goldeneye, Bladderpod, Firewheel, Desert Senna, Slender Goldenweed.

Butterfly Mix: 
Bebbia, Blue Pygmy Aster, Desert Marigold, Desert Senna, Desert Sunflower, Indian Blanket-Flower, Fairy Duster, Brittlebush, Silverbells, Prairie Coneflower, Parryi Agave, Owl's Clover, Bladderpod, Wild Oregano, Dysoddia, Desert Chia, Caliche Mallow- and 5 grasses: Blue, Sideoats & Rocthrock Gramas, Sand Dropseed & Arizona Cottontop.

AZ Native Grass Mix: 
Arizona Cottontop, Blue Grama, Sideoats Grama, Six-weeks Grama, Rothrock Grama, Small-flowered Fescue, Green Sprangletop, Plains Bristlegrass, Alkali Sacaton, Sand Dropseed, Little Bluestem, Indian Wheat, and Cane Beardgrass.

Anything a Tortoise should not eat? Plants probably will never make it to maturity due to constant clipping for food.

Planning on planting these outside in window boxes on the balcony. Plus adding some fast growing edible favorites (herbs, dichondra). Separate pots just for my mild to wild peppers.


----------



## Dutch-az (Oct 18, 2010)

webskipper said:


> Found these Desert Seed Mixes: ... AZ Native Grass Mix...



The AZ Grass mix looks very good for SDT's (and I suppose for CDT's as well). Your HOA will not like that mix though! (most are considered weeds here!)


Where did you find these mixes? You still have the url?


----------



## webskipper (Oct 18, 2010)

Native Seeds, downtown the Old Pueblo (nativeseeds.org). Also sold around town like at the Botanical Gardens.

No HOA. I would think that the Apt complex would welcome the visual appeal of the plants and desert loving plants means less work for me.



Desert Restoration Mix includes:

Bahia, Desert Marigold, Desert Senna, Dyssodia, Owl's Clover, Mexican Gold Poppy, Desert Lupine, Silverbells, Wild Sunflower, Rothrock Grama, AZ Cottontop, Giant Dropseed, Sand Dropseed, Spike Pappusgrass, Alkali Sacaton, Plains Bristlegrass, Indian Wheat, Catclaw Acacia, White-thorn Acacia, Brittlebush, Indian Wheat, White Bursage, Creosote, Fourwind Saltbush, Desert Saltbush, Quailbush, Soaptree Yucca, Foothills Palo Verde, Mesquite, Ironwood Desert Willow, Bebbia, Wolfberry.


----------

